# Spar urethane spray finish not drying, also not filling in



## HankinBama (May 8, 2019)

Finishing a front door, very used to using spray but have never used the spar urethane before. 

Looks like crap as its not filling in, almost like the wood is absorbing the spray. 

Went with 3 lighter coats as the can and video state.

Just did a much heavier coat on the bottom of the door just to see what it did, looks like it might be better but overall it looks like crap.

Tried to paste in pics but couldn't get it to work.
Suggestions?


----------



## HankinBama (May 8, 2019)

A few more details

Can states should be dry to touch in an hour, re-coat in 2. 

It's not dry in an hour. I did a 3rd light coat last night at 11. Was still a little tacky at 530 this morning.

Temp is 72
light humidity


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What are you using? I don't know of any varnish, not even quick drying varnish that would dry to touch in an hour. Any spar varnish I've ever used would take 8 hours to dry to touch and be able to recoat after drying overnight. 

Assuming you are thinning the varnish to spray it, it sounds funny but when you thin a varnish that makes it take longer to dry. The wood may very well be absorbing the varnish. That is actually a good thing as it penetrates better and bonds better to the wood and will make your finish last longer. Anyway when you spray a varnish thin it as little as you can to get it to go through the gun. It should splatter a little when it goes on. The finish dries slow enough it will go ahead and level out so orange peal isn't a problem.

It's not uncommon to have directions on a finishing product that are completely wrong or incomplete. It sounds like incorrect instructions is mainly the problem.


----------



## HankinBama (May 8, 2019)

Using Varathane, comes in a spray can

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Varatha...il-Based-Spar-Urethane-Spray-340407/305667361


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

HankinBama said:


> Using Varathane, comes in a spray can
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Varatha...il-Based-Spar-Urethane-Spray-340407/305667361



How can you think a product that comes in a spray can?


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OK, that is one I haven't used before. I think they are incorrect about the drying time. I can't picture any oil based varnish drying to touch in an hour, not even the first coat on raw wood. It's one of the things that is hated about oil based products is the drying time. I don't believe it will be a very durable product. It's formulated more for ease of application than function. If the door doesn't get a lot of direct sun though you may be alright.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

One other question, is the door new wood or is it a refinish. If it was a refinish and you used paint and varnish remover and didn't completely wash the remover off it can cause the finish to take a lot longer to dry. I had an employee one time not rinse a piece of furniture very well and I sprayed it with lacquer and it took two weeks to dry. Lacquer normally dries to touch in about ten minutes.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*huh?*



GeorgeC said:


> How can you think a product that comes in a spray can?
> 
> 
> George













What are you asking? Did you read the product description in the link?




Varathane exterior polyurethane protects outdoor wood projects and applications including fences, railings, patio furniture and house trim; not intended for decks
Covers up to 40 sq. ft., apply at least 3 coats on surfaces
Gloss sheen adds a fresh shine to exterior wood surfaces in a rich golden glow that deepens over time
Durable formula provides maximum protection from UV rays and rain
Oil-based spar urethane applies easily
Dries to the touch in 1 hour
Cleans up with mineral spirits


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Spray can products are really made for touch-up work. 
They are heavily thinned so as to be able to come out of the small nozzle.
They also become very expensive by the time the product is applied to an appreciable amount.

Why not buy a quality marine product such as Epifanes?
If you live in a southern climate, you can actually apply 2 coats a day during the warmer weather. When brushed, it still settles fairly flat even on vertical surfaces. 
Eight coats are required for a direct sun and will be needing a light re-coat every 2 years. A product well worth the money.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone notice the info woodenthings posted. It appears to be a water based oil based finish. On the can it says clean up with soap and water. In the text is says clean up with mineral spirits. Also it's a exterior polyurethane and a spar urethane finish. They can't make up their mind what it is. They sure couldn't give advise on how to apply it.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve 

What part of Texas are you in?
Right now, we are volunteering at Eisenhower State park on Lake Texoma.
It is near Sherman and Denison.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tony B said:


> Steve
> 
> What part of Texas are you in?
> Right now, we are volunteering at Eisenhower State park on Lake Texoma.
> It is near Sherman and Denison.


I'm about 40 miles east of dallas.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

You are not that far away. I spend some time in Aubrey, Tx.
Maybe we could get together some time. Wouls be nice meeting other woodworkers on here.
When we lived on boat, I was in a few boating forums and we met lots of people on the coast and on the inland rivers.
Regards
Tony B


----------

